# MUD Act 2011 - for incomplete traditional type housing estate



## merloo (10 Dec 2011)

Our estate is only partially complete. It has planning for some two or three-storey apartment blocks which were not built so far (site abandoned for a few years now) but the rest of the development is terraced housing. Does anyone know how the MUD Act 2011 applies in this case? (Given that most of the sections don't apply to the Traditional Housing Estate). There is a management company set up for this development.


----------



## lantus (12 Dec 2011)

It shoudn't make any difference however depending on how many apartments were to be built there may well be requirement for the houses to pay more service charge to cover landscaping costs which the apartments would of shared.

The management company will be tied into your lease which is needed for it's eventual sale.

Look up the company on CRO. You can buy all the relevant docs for 2.50 a shot including the articles and details on the directors.

Is there a specific issue you are concerned about? I would engage with the developer if they are still around to see if they can tidy things up.


----------



## staff (12 Dec 2011)

If you do need to do company searches on CRO there is another website which is alot cheaper - the website is vision-net.ie and they charge €0.50 for a company search and €0.50 for each document you want to print off it as opposed to €2.50 on CRO or CID.


----------



## merloo (12 Dec 2011)

staff said:


> If you do need to do company searches on CRO there is another website which is alot cheaper - the website is vision-net.ie and they charge €0.50 for a company search and €0.50 for each document you want to print off it as opposed to €2.50 on CRO or CID.


 
Thank you for this. Wish I'd known it yesterday, as I got the Mem & Articles from CRO. Will be very good to know in future though, thank you.


----------



## merloo (12 Dec 2011)

lantus said:


> It shoudn't make any difference however depending on how many apartments were to be built there may well be requirement for the houses to pay more service charge to cover landscaping costs which the apartments would of shared.
> 
> The management company will be tied into your lease which is needed for it's eventual sale.
> 
> ...


 
We need to know where we understand our legal obligations fully with regard to the management company, whether to expect the developer to be transferring common areas to it, etc. My understanding of the MUD Act 2011 is that all sections apply to apartments, but only Schedule 2 applies to the traditional-type housing estate (where no part of the buildings are common/shared), which leaves most of the major clauses out. We have both apartments and terraced housing in the plan for our development, but so far only terraced houses built and there is a separate management company for the apartments.


----------



## merloo (25 Jan 2012)

staff said:


> If you do need to do company searches on CRO there is another website which is alot cheaper - the website is vision-net.ie and they charge €0.50 for a company search and €0.50 for each document you want to print off it as opposed to €2.50 on CRO or CID.


 
I just looked this up and it appears to be €2.10 per document plus you need to start with €200 in an account. I don't need that many searches!! Am I missing something?


----------

